# portland to 101?



## rebequah (Dec 17, 2008)

Whats the easiest way to go about this?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, throw us some bus route info, whydontcha?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 18, 2008)

Easiest way I've found when you're flat broke is just to walk west on SW Jefferson til it turns to SW canyon rd and that will take you onto 26, then just hitch that till you get to the 101. Probably not the best spot, but its the easiest to get to without taking the bus. If you're trying to get to the 101 around southern Oregon / northren Cali, I'd just hitch down Barber blvd right outside of downtown till you get a ride out of town to the 5. Then take the 5 all the way down to rouge river and hop on the 99 which if I remember correctly turns into the 199 which takes you to cresent city. I've found this way to be quicker than taking the 101 all the way down from cannon beach.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 18, 2008)

i've had good luck going down to the ritzy yuppie spot down in southwest by the river....there's a spot there where one of the streets turns into i-5, take that to grant's pass, where there's a nice park to sleep if you need to, then go west on the redwood highway.

sorry, i'm momentarily blanking on the name, but i've had an all right time going that route. except for cave junction.


----------



## macks (Dec 21, 2008)

buses are cheap but infrequent but they connect most of the coastline (i think everything but about 20 miles of it). hitching the 101 is easy but slow, so I-5 is a pretty good way to get to the town on the 5 which is across from your beach area of choice. for example if i was going to florence i'd go to eugene to head west, if i was going to newport i'd head west at corvallis junction, etc..


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 2, 2009)

hitching out of portland sucks... take the max line and/or busses out of town and try from there..... my 2 cents


----------



## ben-david (Feb 14, 2009)

just hop the MAX to the beaverton and take 26 to Tillamook. Buses go to Tillamook from Union Station also and if you do end up going south on I-5 take bus 96 to Wilsonville and hitch out of there


----------



## macks (Feb 14, 2009)

FYI the bus to Tillamook from Union Station is spendy.. I took it once because a buddy and I had to get to the coast by the end of the day and it was either 10$ or 15$ each, I forget. I guess it's comparable to Greyhound but still, lots more expensive than hitching. South on I-5 from Portland I have taken the bus to Troutdale and gotten rides at that on ramp a few times.


----------



## Angela (Feb 14, 2009)

How the fuck do you get from Troutdale to the coast macks. The only place I've ever gotten too from Troutdale was points east out the gorge and beyond.


----------



## macks (Feb 15, 2009)

I was talking about going south on I-5 from .. err, yeah it's not Troutdale at all. It's.. Tualatin! Portland is like 40 cities pretending to be one city. My mistake.


----------



## Angela (Feb 15, 2009)

macks said:


> I was talking about going south on I-5 from .. err, yeah it's not Troutdale at all. It's.. Tualatin! Portland is like 40 cities pretending to be one city. My mistake.



Don't feel too bad macks, the burbs kinda all blur into one big mess up in Portland. But there is a big difference between telling folks to go to Troutdale and Tualatin. Tualatin is great for going south. There's even a passenger train now during the week that will take folks all the way from Beaverton down to Tualatin.


----------



## macks (Feb 15, 2009)

Right right, hopefully they would have the smarts to check a map before blindly following some advice some whacko on a computer told them. If not, well, that would suck.


----------

